# Property on Ebay



## fido

I'm still toying with various options for a possible property purchase in Germany, including starting a B&B , hostel or even a campsite. One idea that would be a relatively easy option would be to purchase a 2 family house, the German equivalent of a pair of maisonettes. Ideally I would rent out the upper floor and have the ground floor for my own use. In some cases such properties already have one sitting tenant so there would be an income straight away.
Looking on Ebay last night I saw one place that might by suitable for my purposes, item 250582133737. In one of the photos there is a sign that looks like it says "Zimmervermietung" which translates as "Rooms for hire" What sort of place would that be? Is it a sort of guest house or cheap hotel or some type of accommodation we don't get in UK? The description gives no details of the internal layout.


----------



## James3214

It just means 'room rental' just like you would let a room to a student or have someone share a room in your house. 
That Ebay place is cheap but there again it is remotely situated in the former East Germany state of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern where unemployment is high and prices for renting, etc are generally very low.


----------



## fido

Thanks James, so it probably had shared facilities such as kitchen and bathroom. I've had lodgers in England in the past and visited plenty of shared student houses but here you don't see signs like that, rooms are more likely advertised in a local newspaper or newsagent window.
Bedsitter people look back and lament, another days useless energies spent.....


----------



## chrevbel

fido said:


> I'm still toying with various options for a possible property purchase in Germany,...


You didn't ask, but have you seen the website immobilienscout24? Whatever you're looking for, I'd almost guarantee you'll find it there.


----------



## fido

chrevbel said:


> You didn't ask, but have you seen the website immobilienscout24? Whatever you're looking for, I'd almost guarantee you'll find it there.


Yes, I've looked through hundreds of houses on that site and they send me emails to notify me of farmhouses as they are added to their listings. It's a pity I didn't find sites like that before my last visit to Germany. I'm hoping to get back there for another look in March.


----------

